# Randolph breaks ankle at practice....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

this must've been ugly. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2681355


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA -- Philadelphia 76ers forward Shavlik Randolph broke his left ankle at practice Thursday and was taken by ambulance to a hospital.
> 
> Randolph was playing defense when he landed on the foot of Andre Iguodala.
> 
> "I saw players just running around and screaming," Philadelphia coach Maurice Cheeks said. "It was something bad. I've never seen anything like it in my life."


Jesus, that is absolutely horrible. I feel really bad for the guy. I'm not a Sixers fan but I watched them play the other night and Randolph looked pretty solid out there. Such a shame.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This is awful. He's one of the few good things that has come out of the sixers camp this year. Hope he gets better. 

Bet anything Webber's back problems clear up pretty quick.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This sounds gruesome. Career-ending-type gruesome.

Hope he makes it back.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey, at least now he can get a long term contract from Billy King!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

They never seen anything like it before??? ****. I really liked Randolph, what a ****ing shame.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Hey, at least now he can get a long term contract from Billy King!


 :lol:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a shame.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> this must've been ugly.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2681355


Looks like it was...

*Iguodala said that the way the injury looked, it was comparable to when Washington Redskins quarterback Joe Theismann suffered a broken leg when hit by New York Giants linebacker Lawrence Taylor during a Monday Night Football game in the 1980s.*

..meaning, there was bone showing outside the skin.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

hard to say w/o knowing more,but generally broken bones are less of a problem than knee injuries and such.If it's a relatively clean break he should be okay long term hopefullly.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Karma/Fate screwed up. The ex-Duke big man that was suppose to have a season ending injury plays for the Jazz.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...I hope he comes back and is able to play

he worked his butt off on the court.....


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i am seriously bummed about this, he was looking real good out there. sort of off-topic, is it morbid of me to say I wanna see a picture of the injury? its certainly not for entertainment purposes, but i'm still intrigued nonetheless.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> damn...I hope he comes back and is able to play
> 
> he worked his butt off on the court.....


Definately, of all the people it could've happened to on this team. Not that I'd wish an injury on anyone, but I love his work ethic on the court. 



> hard to say w/o knowing more,but generally broken bones are less of a problem than knee injuries and such.If it's a relatively clean break he should be okay long term hopefullly.


The ankle is a joint, like the knee. It's probably less serious than, say, and achillies injury, but it's incredibly severe none the less.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> i am seriously bummed about this, he was looking real good out there. sort of off-topic, is it morbid of me to say I wanna see a picture of the injury? its certainly not for entertainment purposes, but i'm still intrigued nonetheless.


Dude, that's just wierd. Keep that stuff to yourself!

Anywhoo, Randolph seemed like a good guy. he was a solid contributor, which makes him practically an All-Star on the 76ers. Maybe it's fate. We feel sorry for him getting taken away from the team, but maybe he's really the lucky one and gets to escape? Sitting in bed with your leg propped up might be better than being in the locker room right now.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

god, why did it have to be Shavlik?! couldn't it have been C-webb or something?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> god, why did it have to be Shavlik?! couldn't it have been C-webb or something?



Damn Shav you will be missed........Webbers pansy azz won't even get on the floor to hurt anything


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> god, why did it have to be Shavlik?! couldn't it have been C-webb


You typed what I was thinking. Anyway, if it had been Cweeb, would we have gotten some "injury relief" from the salary cap?




jpk said:


> Anywhoo,... Sitting in bed with your leg propped up might be better than being in the locker room right now.


Yeah, at least Shav can change the channel when the team is sucking.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> god, why did it have to be Shavlik?! couldn't it have been C-webb or something?


why could`nt it have been NONE of them 

stupid post


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> why could`nt it have been NONE of them
> 
> stupid post


Why do you feel the need to call names out to individuals and they're posts. This is your last warning


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, this was terrible news. From what I'm reading Shavlik is keeping his head up and wants to be back before the season. I have a good feeling that this won't end his career (like some are speculating). After all the injuries he went through in college, it'd be terrible for his career to end this way.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Why do you feel the need to call names out to individuals and they're posts. This is your last warning


The guy's got a definate point here Beez. He was dead on in that post.


:banned: ...*cowers in the corner*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I agree but the secondary part was totally uncalled for


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Randolph Expects to Return This Season*



> Shavlik Randolph said today that he expects to return to the 76ers before the end of the season after undergoing surgery last week to repair a broken and dislocated left ankle.
> 
> Randolph suffered what many observers called a "gruesome" injury last week during practice when he went to block the shot of Andre Iguodala. The two collided in midair and Randolph landed awkwardly on his ankle.
> 
> ...


Link

Let's just hope the guy doesn't rush back. He has been one of the many few bright spots on the team thus far into the season, but there's no need to rush back and jeopordize the rest of his career


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Karma/Fate screwed up. The ex-Duke big man that was suppose to have a season ending injury plays for the Jazz.


Good thing it happened to Kenyon Martin instead, ey? :lol:


----------

